# Royal Canin Poodle Food?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It’s not just about inconvenience. A diet of chicken and rice is not species-appropriate, nor does it offer any variety to fill the nutritional gaps. Isn’t one of your girls pregnant? And the other a puppy?

Even well-balanced home cooked meals can lead to deficiencies:









Homemade dog food recipes can be risky business, study finds


When it comes to canine cuisine, home cooking may not be all it’s cracked up to be, reports a team of researchers at the University of California, Davis, School of Veterinary Medicine. In what is thought to be the largest ever nutritional evaluation of recipes for home-prepared dog foods, the...




www.ucdavis.edu






Peggy does well on Farmina and Honest Kitchen, but every dog is different. Here’s a review of Royal Canin:









Royal Canin Dog Food Review | Recalls | DogFoodAdvisor


Royal Canin Dog Food - impartial review, top recipe picks and recall history by the editors of The Dog Food Advisor.




www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Mine eats it, the breeder sent us home with the bag. I dont know if the breed specific variety is necessary but I have had good experiences with Royal Canin with my family's dogs. My puppy has been a bit stubborn eating it though but dont let that deter you. That doesnt mean that your dog wont eat it.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Corn is the first ingredient, followed by chicken by product meal. Would not consider feeding this.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Feeding Ceasar is like feeding McDonald’s to your dog. It can be a very occasional treat but that’s it.

Look here for ideas. There is also a research function where just about every dog food on the market is rated. Very convenient for checking any food before you buy it.









The Best Dry Dog Food Brands %%currentyear%% | DogFoodAdvisor


Here are The Dog Food Advisor's top 20 best dry dog food brands for the current month. Includes detailed review and star rating for each selection.




www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Royal Canin is like Purina; they make a lot of different formulations and have put a lot of research into their products. 

I ended up with a bag of the poodle formula last winter when I couldn't get Galen's regular food and wanted to keep something on hand. I just started feeding it this month. My boys think it's OK, but they would prefer hamburgers. It's an adult formula. Normally you would want both your puppy and your pregnant dog on a puppy formula, but this is definitely going to have a better nutrition profile than straight chicken and rice.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Loki is a spoo, but he is a runt. The Royal Canin poodle puppy food is tiny. It was all he could eat the first couple of weeks until he grew a bit. He started having trouble with it getting stuck in his throat since it was so small. We switched him to small puppy and then medium puppy food. 
My older dog normally eats small adult Royal Canin. It has been hard to find. My vet uses Royal Canin for his dogs.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It’s not just about inconvenience. A diet of chicken and rice is not species-appropriate, nor does it offer any variety to fill the nutritional gaps. Isn’t one of your girls pregnant? And the other a puppy?
> 
> Even well-balanced home cooked meals can lead to deficiencies:
> 
> ...


OMG you guys are making me feel like a bad pet owner ahhh, I know chicken and rice does not have all the nutritional value they need but for me it is just about getting them to eat anything at all. And yes dior is pregnant that is why I've been giving her diet serious thought


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Royal Canin is like Purina; they make a lot of different formulations and have put a lot of research into their products.
> 
> I ended up with a bag of the poodle formula last winter when I couldn't get Galen's regular food and wanted to keep something on hand. I just started feeding it this month. My boys think it's OK, but they would prefer hamburgers. It's an adult formula. Normally you would want both your puppy and your pregnant dog on a puppy formula, but this is definitely going to have a better nutrition profile than straight chicken and rice.


Thank you, and thats what I'm saying although its not the most ideal food according to other pet owners I feel like it is a step in the right direction. I'm going to try it with blue buffalo


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

diorthebaddest said:


> OMG you guys are making me feel like a bad pet owner ahhh, I know chicken and rice does not have all the nutritional value they need but for me it is just about getting them to eat anything at all. And yes dior is pregnant that is why I've been giving her diet serious thought


It’s not that you’re a bad pet owner. It sounds like you’re doing your best to get them to eat. And you can continue to feed home cooked if that’s what it takes. But your recipe needs a little work.  That link I provided has some good info.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Go to the dogfoodadvisor site and pick a 4 or 5 star food. I feed predator raw, but if I have to feed kibble I get Taste of the Wild, which is the best kibble I can get in my area. My DD finds it is far better than Blue Buffalo


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you don't have a mentor or vet guiding you with Dior's pregnancy, this is a really information-filled blog.
(10) Nearly Everything You Want to Know About The Technical Aspects of Breeding | Poodle Forum 

Several sections are specifically geared toward pre-natal care, including food.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie was started on Royal Canin by the breeder as she fed it to all the dogs/puppies. It gave Winnie terrible orange runny poo so I switched as soon as I was able to. Maybe other dogs can tolerate it but Winnie couldn't. I went for a brand that had meat as the first ingredients.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Of course Poppy has had a go on the RC Poodle formula.
First two offerings wolfed down with relish.... Poppy being Poppy has turned her nose up since.
I guess I fell for the 'Poodle formula', but hey for some it may work.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

The Popster said:


> Of course Poppy has had a go on the RC Poodle formula.
> First two offerings wolfed down with relish.... Poppy being Poppy has turned her nose up since.
> I guess I fell for the 'Poodle formula', but hey for some it may work.


Barboncino sounds so much more fancy than Poodle. I might start telling people I have a mini Barboncino and see what reaction I get


----------



## EvePoodleFreya (Sep 14, 2021)

lol my toy is the spitting image of the one on the bag! but i must say royal canin is actually one of the worst in nutritional value for dogs if you look it up on the dog food directory it has very poor results and would avoid using this brand at all costs. they just use the different breeds as a way to get customers sorry


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

EvePoodleFreya said:


> royal canin is actually one of the worst in nutritional value for dogs if you look it up on the dog food directory it has very poor results


Which directory is the source for that?


----------



## EvePoodleFreya (Sep 14, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Which directory is the source for that?











The Dog Food Directory - now listing 2400 dog foods!


From Aatu to Ziwi we've got it covered. Browse, search and compare dog foods in the World's first interactive dog food directory!




www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk





here you go!  also a fabulous site if your looking into any other foods i would reccomend to anyone!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't know about that directory one, but the dogfoodadvisor site is of limited value. It grades foods based on on the labels, and that is not the full story on any food.
I would advise against using Blue Buffalo, they have had quite a few recalls. We see quite a few dogs that are not able to tolerate it- mine were the same (dogs and cats). My one dog who could eat literally anything, had terrible gas and bad smelling stool.
I've not used the Poodle-specific one, but have always been happy with the Royal Canin in general. They have done a lot of research into their foods.
If you want/need to keep up with home cooked food, check out resources like Hilary's Blend. They sell multivitamin supplements but also have free recipes on their site.
You should consider food geared to puppies or all life stages while she is pregnant and nursing.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Regarding dog food recommendations, I tend to be somewhat dubious of what I snarkily call the "paleo for dogs" trend. Dogs are not wolves, nor are they humans. They have been scavenging the remains of human meals, including bread and grains, for thousands of years. Dogs don't need grain free diets. Dogs don't need gluten free diets.


----------



## EvePoodleFreya (Sep 14, 2021)

Starvt said:


> I don't know about that directory one, but the dogfoodadvisor site is of limited value. It grades foods based on on the labels, and that is not the full story on any food.
> I would advise against using Blue Buffalo, they have had quite a few recalls. We see quite a few dogs that are not able to tolerate it- mine were the same (dogs and cats). My one dog who could eat literally anything, had terrible gas and bad smelling stool.
> I've not used the Poodle-specific one, but have always been happy with the Royal Canin in general. They have done a lot of research into their foods.
> If you want/need to keep up with home cooked food, check out resources like Hilary's Blend. They sell multivitamin supplements but also have free recipes on their site.
> You should consider food geared to puppies or all life stages while she is pregnant and nursing.


I dont know if they have that here in ireland! but i knew someone who worked in the factory of royal canin and said that it was processed the exact same way as pedigree chum as they were both made in the same factories, i know here in ireland our food labels have to be acurate or will be heavily prosucted but it could be different in other countries as long as people dogs are fine with it i dont see a problem but ive had great results with that site in finding the best food especially for fussy sensitve eaters!


----------



## EvePoodleFreya (Sep 14, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Regarding dog food recommendations, I tend to be somewhat dubious of what I snarkily call the "paleo for dogs" trend. Dogs are not wolves, nor are they humans. They have been scavenging the remains of human meals, including bread and grains, for thousands of years. Dogs don't need grain free diets. Dogs don't need gluten free diets.


personally i think it all depends on the dog, my whippet could eat any kind of food/dog food i give her and would be fine, my lurcher has a sensitve tummy so had to go through a lot of brands that suited him and previously my welshie was tested for allergies due to skin issues and did have a grain allergy and that did come up on a test that was done at the vets. Now with my poodle I just want to make sure shes on the right diet for the best health and coat I can get! 
(also sorry for going off topic from what the original thread was )


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

EvePoodleFreya said:


> personally i think it all depends on the dog, my whippet could eat any kind of food/dog food i give her and would be fine, my lurcher has a sensitve tummy so had to go through a lot of brands that suited him and previously my welshie was tested for allergies due to skin issues and did have a grain allergy and that did come up on a test that was done at the vets. Now with my poodle I just want to make sure shes on the right diet for the best health and coat I can get!
> (also sorry for going off topic from what the original thread was )


I have studied this website religiously. I think I know it off by heart


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Dog Food Advisor, I think, is the place to start. It can guide you to a better food for your pet. After all, the label is really all any of us have to go on. I send people there because so many foods are better than Pedigree and Ol' Roy.


----------



## DawnW (May 7, 2020)

diorthebaddest said:


> Does anyone feed this stuff? I'm trying to get the girls back onto dog food they were previously eating cesar wet and dried food mixed together but they've seem to just stop eating it all together. So I've just been making them chicken and rice but it is not ideal especially if i ever have to leave them with someone. I have heard good things about Royal Canin but I never knew they made breed specific foods. any reviews??
> 
> View attachment 481423


This is all I’ve every fed my girl since I brought her home. I think she likes the little pieces and the taste. I’ve tried to use other small bite stuff but she’s refused to eat the other stuff. And as a bonus, her poos doesn’t stick. I’ve tried Hills & those produced stinky poos. 😂


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

My dogs breeder feeds Royal Canin Puppy (and Pro plan) and sent us home with a bag. I switched him to Primal raw mixed with Nature’s Logic Rabbit because that’s what my older dog eats and I have “no kids” income lol. I trust the hek out of my breeder though so if she says Royal Canin is alright and works for her puppies than I believe her. Also I do really like the tiny pieces in the Royal canin puppy, neither one of my dogs will crunch kibble (they swallow it while for the most part) so small pieces are important.


----------

